# Early White Stingray speedo.Whats this worth.



## Darthvader (Feb 23, 2021)

I want to list it here for sale not sure what to ask. I don't think its functional because the tab that rides on the spoke is missing.See picture. Redones98@gmail.com


----------



## JimmyTheDog (Feb 27, 2021)

Do you know if the head works? I have thought of picking one of these up for a rider so I'd want it to work on my 1966 Fastback. I have the 20" cable and drive hub. Let me know if the head works and you figure out a price. Thanks JTD


----------



## vastingray (Feb 27, 2021)

With the able like you have $300 easy


----------

